# Outside Sump Pump



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I need an alarm system that can be heard if they are inside the house. The pump is outside in a pit. Have you seen one that can work that way?
Maybe there is a wire to run with a chime inside? I can't seem to locate one.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know enough about them yet to try it, but as a car stereo fanatic, it seems to me like your float alarm kicks on, and somewhere along the lines, a tone is generated and transmitted to a speaker?

IF that's the case, there isn't really any reason you couldn't run some wire to a speaker inside the house, as long as you're using a speaker with the same specs. 

NOT SURE, but it makes perfect sense to me. :blink:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I need an alarm system that can be heard if they are inside the house. The pump is outside in a pit. Have you seen one that can work that way?
> Maybe there is a wire to run with a chime inside? I can't seem to locate one.
> 
> In Christ,
> ...


Why not a regular alarm with a cable buried to the house? I have done that.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Hydromatic*

Today I replaced an 2 hp sewage pump. It had it's own control board/panel with a big flashing red light and siren. I could hear it from the street when I pulled up. I wonder if you used the panel and deleted a few things in it you could make it work??? Just looked on there site they have a 120V panel here is the web page www.hydromatic.com click on control panels and then click on Q-Alert Alarm. The one that I seen today was for 240V it looked like Novus series. Good Luck!

I don't know if any of you ever replaced one of these out side lift pumps? But those suckers are exspensive $1670.00 and heavy close to 90Lb (pump only)! I know this sound awful but when I got there I didn't know how to get it out (how to un hook it from the pipes). Had to call Hydromatic to be told how to remove it. (It just slides in a harness and self seals. :blink:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

i was thinking of a pumping station alarm setup. Instead of a light and alarm outside, it can be altered to go inside to activated a light and or alarm


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We did one where the the alarm was pluged into the outlet under the kitchen sink, wire ran to outside sumps, if level got to high the alarm went off under the kitchen sink, worked great, don't recall the device used.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.libertypumps.com/product_display.asp?ID=36&MainCat=8&SubCat=18


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a customer with a twin-pump sump with an alarm system in their garage. Once, I got in there and found the electrical connections had all shorted out. Water had gotten into the conduit between the garage and the pit.

Over the last few years, I've replaced both pumps. They also have double floats to activate the sumps and alarms. It was an extremely poor design - the house was originally supposed to hook to the city sewer but as these things go, the sewer height wasn't checked before they built the house. So all the upstairs floors are piped into the sump as well as the basement level.

Additionally, they ran 2" drains across the house for too great a distance without proper cleanouts, and someone ahead of me had broken open the concrete in the utility room and cut out a wye to clean the drains.


----------

